
Ask HN: I'm new to the valley. What's the best way to meet people/programmers? - WhiteRiceWill
I&#x27;m a 20 year old that dropped out of college and just moved to Palo Alto. I&#x27;m working on a synchronous, real-time chat platform and am looking to connect with people&#x2F;programmers in the area. Any suggestions&#x2F;advice?
======
greglindahl
Meetups. There are a zillion technical meetups.

------
gregjor
The TGI Fridays in San Bruno. Or the cafe at Santa Clara Fry's store in the
evening and on weekends.

~~~
WhiteRiceWill
Thanks. Will check these out!

------
andymurd
Are programmers not people?

